# New to smokin’



## stinkypetejones (Aug 16, 2021)

What’s up folks. So I’m new to smoking meats, not new to enjoying them however. I ordered a Green Mountain Grills Davy Crockett pellet grill as I have become very interested in learning how to make good smoked meats. I am curious as to what a good first smoke would be. I’ve also been interested in starting to make my own bbq sauces, if anyone could suggest a good recipe. Mainly I’m curious what everyone would suggest a good first smoke would be with a pellet smoker. Thanks a bunch in advanced!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 17, 2021)

Good morning from Nova Scotia

  You will find lots of ideas here and great help from all the members. This is a great place to show and tell all your cooks and smokes. ( we love pictures of you foods etc

As for first smoke, there will be others to help you with that . I find ribs and chicken were good starting meats for me , also use the search up in the right hand corner for lots of answers and ideas

David


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 17, 2021)

SPJ, IMHO a rack of St. Louis cut ribs using the 3-2-1 method would be nice and easy.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 17, 2021)

Welcome from Colorado.
I see some chicken and ribs in your future. You need to do a few intermediate cooks and get to know the machine. Once comfortable there then move on to pork butts or picnic hams.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 17, 2021)

welcome to smf, i think ribs is a good start, they will take a little time to get done giving you some time to get comfortable with your new smoker. you could throw some chicken on with them, that will be done way before the ribs giving you something to snack on while waiting for the ribs.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 17, 2021)

Welcome to SMF
There are many post on here to give some help and remember a lot of what you see will be personal preference. You will see things like the never ending question do you wrap or not and it will have to be your choice by trying both ways. Go to home page and scroll down and you will find many topics to read on all types of meat and recipes. I too would start with chicken just my $.02.
Enjoy your now found habit.

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 17, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## MadMax281 (Aug 17, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston. You've come to the right place for info.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 17, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ! I'd start with yardbird, then go right to a rack of spares. RAY


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 17, 2021)

Welcome from Illinois.


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 17, 2021)

Welcome from NorCal! Great to have you onboard! As this was already suggested, starting from smoking ribs is a nice idea. Yes, it does take longer to get them done but you have a benefit to enjoy a glass (or three) of beer during the cook!!!


----------



## schlotz (Aug 17, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Indiana!  There are loads of things to try first.  Babyback or St. Louis cut ribs are easy and will take approx 5-6 hours depending on temp smoked at.  By far the most forgiving meat is a pork butt which can be done at a variety of temps. Tons of recipes for both here on SMF. 

You've come to the best place for help too! Looking forward to seeing what you tried first so post some pics.


----------



## stinkypetejones (Aug 17, 2021)

Wow such a welcoming crowd, I love it! I think I’ll go with the spare ribs and if there’s room on my grill I’ll throw on a whole chicken for food prep purposes. I appreciate all y’all.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 18, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
The owner of the site sells his recipe for BBQ sauce, & 2 different rubs. It’s the same recipe that you can buy in the store, but you can make it yourself.
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 19, 2021)

stinkypetejones Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Enjoy your first cook and show us some photos.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 19, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! Lots of great info to be found here. We look forwards to pics of your cooks and more post from you. 

Jim


----------



## stinkypetejones (Aug 21, 2021)

Well here we go!!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 21, 2021)

stinkypetejones said:


> Well here we go!!
> View attachment 508433
> View attachment 508434


looks like your off and running


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 21, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga


----------



## stinkypetejones (Aug 21, 2021)

First one down! Many many more to go wife loved it so that’s good for me.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 22, 2021)

Nice looking ribs there guy.

Warren


----------



## bdawg (Aug 30, 2021)

The ribs look great!  Welcome from WA State!

Pork Shoulder is a very forgiving meat for a beginner.  They are delicious and best of all, one of the cheapest cuts you can find.
Just give it the time it needs and bring it all the way up to temp and probe tender.
There are many threads here on how to do it right.  Here's a thread I did not too long ago showing my process.
(I usually use a thin coat of bbq sauce to help the rub stick.  This smoke, I used Yoshida's.  I couldn't really taste the Yoshida's, but it was a fun experiment.  Otherwise, that's how I do it all the time).





__





						Bone-in Pork Shoulder
					

Picked up a 7.8 lb Bone-in Pork Shoulder on sale at Safeway a couple months ago, so I threw it in the freezer. I thawed it in the fridge over the last 5 days or so. Unlike most who use yellow mustard as the rub binder, I usually like to use Barbecue Sauce instead, but today, I thought I'd try a...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



It turned out great and the wife loved it.

Good Luck!


----------



## stinkypetejones (Aug 30, 2021)

bdawg said:


> The ribs look great!  Welcome from WA State!
> 
> Pork Shoulder is a very forgiving meat for a beginner.  They are delicious and best of all, one of the cheapest cuts you can find.
> Just give it the time it needs and bring it all the way up to temp and probe tender.
> ...



Thanks! I’ll have to give that a shot. I’ve done so much since the ribs. Whole chickens, chicken quarters, tri tip just to say a few. I think so far anything chicken is our favorite on the smoker.


----------

